# umbilical hernia surgery



## _LG_ (Aug 26, 2014)

Who's had it? Recovery time?  Tell me now gdi


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 26, 2014)

Didn't have an actual umbilical hernia but one very similar. I can PM you a picture if you want lol because I have it right now. I'm having surgery on the 9th. They can do it laparoscopically, be off work about a week but no working out for 8 weeks. Sucks but believe me when I say I have had a lot worse. Sorry to hear you have one though.


----------



## jagstd (Aug 26, 2014)

I had the procedure done back in late Jan 2014.  Not as bad as i had heard considering my hernia was the size of a grapefruit.  I trained for several years with it and the tear would progressively get larger and larger... of course the more I trained the more it would show, pissing me off as my aesthetics and hard work where often over shadowed by this bulge protruding from my abs.  

Finally the hernia got twisted off and turned a nice purple/red and extremely sensitive and sore.  I scheduled emergency surgery, went with the mesh patch and it has healed just fine.

I did not take much down time as i was getting great gains in both mass and strength at the time.  I almost felt better at once.  I took 10 days before i started back very slowly, working up to about 75 % within a month.  This was probably not very bright, but at the time i was zoned in with my training and could not just sit.

I was in the hospital for about 14 hours, went in at 6am and was released to go home at 8ish.. the surgery was not bad at all.  When i came too in post op, a nurse would ask of my pain level, almost at once.  She would administer morphine as needed for about a good hour or so until i got to where my normal pain meds where doing the job.

I was home in bed by 10pm that night.

I seem to have a pretty good tolerance to pain, so i hope that my experience for you is not WAY off.

The jist would be, quick operation, not much discomfort after surgery and area will heal quickly.  Be wise ( not like me!) stay easy on your feet for a good couple weeks to get a feel for it and you will find your lifting as strong as ever in no time.

One thing.  If you have waited, like me, and your muscle wall and or any tissue has been compromised or died due to lack of blood, be prepared for a possible follow up surgery as you can NOT have dead tissue inside your abdominal cavity.  I know this only from a scare i had.  My hernia, as mentioned, was large and i did wait, but it fortunately did not do much severe damage.  I thought it did as my belly button and navel area turned red and GREEN within a week or two.  IF this happens, DON'T FREAK OUT!  It is simply dead skin that will eventually peel off when blood returns to the area.  It is very weird and odd to say the least to feel, but don't over react, it is very normal.

Much luck Bro!  Heal fast!  

Peace and God Bless,

Jagstd


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 26, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Didn't have an actual umbilical hernia but one very similar. I can PM you a picture if you want lol because I have it right now. I'm having surgery on the 9th. They can do it laparoscopically, be off work about a week but no working out for 8 weeks. Sucks but believe me when I say I have had a lot worse. Sorry to hear you have one though.


I believe I saw pictures of yours, that's scary shit.  Where were those pictures?  I want to see again.


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 26, 2014)

jagstd said:


> I had the procedure done back in late Jan 2014.  Not as bad as i had heard considering my hernia was the size of a grapefruit.  I trained for several years with it and the tear would progressively get larger and larger... of course the more I trained the more it would show, pissing me off as my aesthetics and hard work where often over shadowed by this bulge protruding from my abs.
> 
> Finally the hernia got twisted off and turned a nice purple/red and extremely sensitive and sore.  I scheduled emergency surgery, went with the mesh patch and it has healed just fine.
> 
> ...



This sounds promising, mine is ping pong ball size at worst.  No pinching at all.

Thanks guys


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 26, 2014)

_LG_ said:


> I believe I saw pictures of yours, that's scary shit.  Where were those pictures?  I want to see again.



Those are actually pictures of surgical wounds taken in June. I developed the hernia in July so you haven't seen it yet. It's about softball size right now. The surgical pics are in one of the threads started by Roid.


----------



## kaoticsolja (Aug 26, 2014)

I just had an umbilical hernia surgery a month ago. Recovered in 3 weeks back to work in week 4....no problems... The first week is a biotch... Just stay on meds and watch TV. Not back to lifting heavy yet... Building up my next cycle 

Eat. Lift. Sleep. Repeat.


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 26, 2014)

kaoticsolja said:


> I just had an umbilical hernia surgery a month ago. Recovered in 3 weeks back to work in week 4....no problems... The first week is a biotch... Just stay on meds and watch TV. Not back to lifting heavy yet... Building up my next cycle
> 
> Eat. Lift. Sleep. Repeat.



Fuark.
How bad was it?


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 26, 2014)

kaoticsolja said:


> I just had an umbilical hernia surgery a month ago. Recovered in 3 weeks back to work in week 4....no problems... The first week is a biotch... Just stay on meds and watch TV. Not back to lifting heavy yet... Building up my next cycle
> 
> Eat. Lift. Sleep. Repeat.



So they couldn't repair yours laparoscopically? Would have been much less recovery time. I plan on going back to work after a week.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 26, 2014)

Here you go little guy:


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 26, 2014)

Crazy bro.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 27, 2014)

Mother fucker, that is what I've got. I have an appointment late September to have mine seen about. My intestine is poking through the top of my belly button. I can't lift, I can't hardly fuck, pushing really hard on a turd hurts. It has fucking ruined my life.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 27, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Mother fucker, that is what I've got. I have an appointment late September to have mine seen about. My intestine is poking through the top of my belly button. I can't lift, I can't hardly fuck, pushing really hard on a turd hurts. It has fucking ruined my life.



Hang tough bro, it's really not that bad. I am still lifting with mine and am actually lifting pretty heavy. No leg work though cuz that's what really puts the most strain on mine. I'm doing long distance bicycling for my legs. Get a stool softener and take a couple times a day then when stools get too soft drop it to once a day. As for fucking, make her get on top or do your laundry by hand for awhile. Some of it's probably in your head. Do what you feel like doing just avoid straining. Good luck bro.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 27, 2014)

*Can you see any hernia in those pics?*







> The hernia is a weakness or hole of the belly button (umbilicus) or tissue around the umbilicus (paraumbilical)


I got a paraumbelical hernia about 10 weeks ago when going for 520lbs deadlift.  It is tiny, of a size of BB gun bullet, I am having it repaired in October. 
It never caused me any pain or discomfort, I got myself a hernia support belt and I keep lifting as heavy as I used to. In those 10 weeks it has not gotten any bigger. 


As for recovery time I guess it depends on the size of the hernia, I know a kid at my gym who just had paraumbelical hernia repaired, his was slightly bigger than mine, he said it was a ball 4th of an inch in diameter sticking out from his navel. 
2 weeks post surgery and he was back at the gym, doing light, mostly seated exercises that do not involve core muscles. He did not look like he fully recovered thought, kept holding his abs after each set. I spoke to him again at 4 weeks post surgery,  he seemed much better, the discomfort was gone but he was going to stick to light weights for another 2 weeks and then slowly add weight.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 27, 2014)

Omg my man. 1hunglo, tried to send you a pm nephew but your box is full. Empty that mutha!


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 27, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Omg my man. 1hunglo, tried to send you a pm nephew but your box is full. Empty that mutha!



Hey Uncle Iron! Glad you made it back safe bro! That damn box of mine holds like 10 messages I think lol. I emptied a bunch out yesterday but must not have been enough. Will go in and clean house right now.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 27, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Here you go little guy:



WTF is the dealio with the big-ass scar?


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 27, 2014)

BTW, I had an umbilical hernia.  Took forever to heal up.  But then I was a tool and tried to get back to work right away without taking enough time off.  That led to it being more painful and leaking blood and other fluids every now and then.

So the urge to jump back into things may be huge but keep it in check and let yourself heal up.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 28, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> WTF is the dealio with the big-ass scar?



Lol. Those scars there are the result of 3 different surgeries and I'll be adding a 4th surgery to the mix in a couple weeks. Nice right?


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry 1 don't know how to quote on this phone.  Still here on Chisinau,  give me 2 more months then I will come home. Maybe? Wanted to ask you about your new goody?


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 28, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Sorry 1 don't know how to quote on this phone.  Still here on Chisinau,  give me 2 more months then I will come home. Maybe? Wanted to ask you about your new goody?



Sent you a pm.


----------



## HeavyB (Aug 28, 2014)

Damn Hunglo that is bad looking man... That would sux hope you get a quick recovery thou.  I have been really careful since I got back lifting in may I know I dont want what you got... Did you get it lifting or something else happen?


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks B!  The hernia that I have right now came from lifting but all the other shit was from different causes.


----------



## HeavyB (Aug 28, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Thanks B!  The hernia that I have right now came from lifting but all the other shit was from different causes.



No problem, bro you have surgery soon? That stuff had to hurt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 28, 2014)

I had it. It was super easy.  I felt better after a week but couldn't lift for 2 weeks or so and went light for a bit.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 28, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> No problem, bro you have surgery soon? That stuff had to hurt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep, about a week and a half and I'll be under the knife again. He fixed a peristomal hernia when he did the colostomy reversal and he wouldn't let me lift for 8 weeks. I hope he doesn't make me wait that long this time but he probably will. That shit did hurt bro. I'm just happy to be alive. I died twice when my spleen ruptured in January and they had to do CPR to bring me back. I am a very lucky man. I also have a very special wife who has gone through all this shit with me and heard them calling the codes on me in the hospital and even had to watch them doing CPR on me. She is awesome bro.


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 29, 2014)

Mines about the size of a golf ball.  Top of my belly button.  Surgery is Tuesday the 2nd.  I'll get my forest shaved down there and take some pics before and after. Doc says no work for a week.  Then nothing over fifteen pounds for 2 more.  I'll keep this updated.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 29, 2014)

Good luck bro.


----------



## jagstd (Aug 29, 2014)

_LG_ said:


> Mines about the size of a golf ball.  Top of my belly button.  Surgery is Tuesday the 2nd.  I'll get my forest shaved down there and take some pics before and after. Doc says no work for a week.  Then nothing over fifteen pounds for 2 more.  I'll keep this updated.



Best wishes my man!  Smart to get it taken care of now.  I kept lifting for many years, and guess what?  It kept getting worse as mine was only about the size of a grape when it tore originally.  

I think you will find surgery is a breeze and the temptation to lift is the hardest part to overcome.  I was about 2/3rds of the way through a strong cycle and i rushed it.... had to hide my efforts from my GF and shit, as she would get pissed.  Her boss (the operating doc) saw me 2 weeks later and all was well after i had the skin change color scare.  Be wary of that man, don't freak out if start seeing all kinds of odd colors, blood will return and skin will peel off.

Best wishes again dude, get well!


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks brother


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 30, 2014)

_LG_ said:


> Who's had it? Recovery time? Tell me now gdi


Depends on your will and body's abality to recover. I have had two major surgeries to my gut,one was a plug that lasted from 2002 to 2011 than in 2012 had a multipal hernies repaired with the newer screen and tit staples,it is still holding,but i now have another hernier surfacing just above the mesh screen. Now to your question,from 4 wks to 12 wks depending on how active you want to be,but what to stay away from once back to lifting ( leg press) any kind,not for at least 6 months after surgery,squats are ok,as long as you go fairly light weight,say 40-50% of your max weight,just run much higher reps and the best form you can muster.  Good luck


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 30, 2014)

Dannie said:


> *Can you see any hernia in those pics?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


typlically they develope just above the belley button,i know i have 4 right now,3 repaired and one that just started two months ago,above my last patch.


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 8, 2014)

This picture sucks, but imagine half a golf ball sticking out.


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 8, 2014)

Couple days after surgery.


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 8, 2014)

Closer view


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 8, 2014)

Surgery was a breeze, about three hours in and out.  Pain is minimal.  I can do a lot, as long as flexing my core isn't involved.   I went to work the next day, just took it easy.


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 8, 2014)

Cool. Mine is tomorrow. I took a week off for it and hoping that's long enough. My surgery will be more complicated but I think it's all relative.


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 8, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Cool. Mine is tomorrow. I took a week off for it and hoping that's long enough. My surgery will be more complicated but I think it's all relative.


Good luck to you brother.


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks bro, appreciate that.


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 9, 2014)

Steri-strips removed.


----------



## jagstd (Sep 10, 2014)

Great news bro!  Your healing well, your incision looks very healthy and before long....... GTG!  Hunglow.. hang in there.  I think you can tell the hardest part is slowing up your training!


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 11, 2014)

Congrats on your recovery LG. I have a consult with the surgeon on Monday for the same procedure. However mine should have been done about two years ago. more than likely its going to be complicated.


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words fellas.  Hung lo, what's up bro?  Ichigo, how did it go?


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 17, 2014)

Not too bad really. Went back to work today. I have a desk job so it went ok. Still have some slight pain but pain pill keeps it in check. I see surgeon on Oct 1st, until then I can't lift more than 20 pounds. That's the part that sucks the most.


----------



## VTX (Oct 31, 2014)

Helo everyone, new to "IM" I recently posted this topic on T-Nation and got no response. I developed an Umbillical Hernia about a month ago about the size of marble and when it pops out it pertrudes into the navel. I am able to push it back in but it does get to be a pain in the ass and its seems the leaner I get the harder it is and the more I have to keep pushing it in. What really sucks is that I have made some great gains and worry about the down time from training. Doctor said as long as I can push it in don't worry about it unless I absolutely want the surgery. After seeing and reading what you guys posted I would think get it done while it is small. Would that be a correct assumption.


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 1, 2014)

No I would wait until it really bothers you. Mine was softball size when I had it repaired. Reason I say that is because it can reoccur fairly easily so you might as well put it off as long as you can. My recovery time was 8 weeks.


----------



## VTX (Nov 1, 2014)

Softball size is crazy. I don't want it to get like that and that's what worries me. Little scar versus big scar or are they all repaired through a small incision. Thanks for the reply


----------



## kaoticsolja (Nov 3, 2014)

So it's 3 months.. I'm back to 405 dead.. 315 for 10 squats... And 305 bench press... I go 5 to 6 days a week.... The light is at the end of the tunnel fellas... I got video if you wanna see my. Recovery lifts


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 3, 2014)

TBM said:


> Softball size is crazy. I don't want it to get like that and that's what worries me. Little scar versus big scar or are they all repaired through a small incision. Thanks for the reply



They are repaired through small incision -- unless complications. My scars are from different surgeries than hernia repair so you don't have to worry about big ones like mine.


----------



## morphias (Nov 15, 2016)

I had my surgery for the imbilical hernia 8/16. Began high rep/ low weight workouts end of sept. My surgeon lifted weight lifting limits end of oct. I am at 80 percent lifting now . I am keeping at 10-12 reps and i am fine.


----------



## jramseyrob (Nov 16, 2016)

I had the surgery 20 yrs ago.  Make sure you take laxatives from the get go if the doc doesn't prescribe any.  You won't be able to put the normal pressure to take a crap for several days.  You DO NOT want to wait 5 days to take a dump like I did.  Brutal.


----------

